# Can you determine breed by blood test?



## splash30 (3 November 2009)

This could be an incredibly stupid question,

I have a youngster which we believe is as Ariegeois x TB type mum, I saw the mum when I picked him up but dad is a mystery but looking at pics on the internet and books he is the splitting image, he was conceived in France, (long story and I think banned on forum).

I have found a internet site for the breed but its in French and im not that fluent!!!, so as my question above is this possible or do they have to have something to compare it to? As genetics are not a strong point.

If this is a dumb question please let me know


----------



## BigRed (3 November 2009)

You mean a DNA test.  I think you would need a DNA sample from the horse you think is the stud.  I assume you want breed papers, I have no idea if you would get them via this route.  To be honest, if the mare is a "TB type", ie you don't know her exact breeding, I am not sure what you will gain by confirming who the father is.


----------



## the watcher (3 November 2009)

If he is gelded (I assume he is) does the breeding matter?


----------



## splash30 (4 November 2009)

I do not want to have papers as i know that the origins he comes from are suspect, 

I love him for what he is and not overly bothered, it was just a random thought i had to whether you could find out what breed he is by testing, my brain has these odd thoughts!!!


----------



## millitiger (4 November 2009)

you could do if the 'suspected' stallion had his DNA on record with the studbook.

you can do this with Wetherbys with TBs but it is v.v.expensive and not something i would imagine would be worth the hassle unless you suspect the stallion is someone like Argentinus!


----------



## KarynK (4 November 2009)

If you mean just is he a member of a breed rather than the projeny of X and Y or Z then in theory yes you could.

 The technique is called genealogical DNA testing which compares an individuals DNA to that of historic populations.  They have used it recently in mapping the origins of horses in the Americas.

They use specific techniques on certain DNA that changes very slowly over many generations, mtDNA (mitochondral DNA from female lines ) and Y STR (positions on the Y chromosome (male lines)).

But these would have had to have been established for that particular breed and that breed would have had to have been very pure as difficulty arises from outcrossing which intermingles different DNA within a  group. As a result, of this many DNA markers can be shared by multiple breeds and types of horse.

So unless there is some research going on around that breed and you could join in then the cost would be too much and your results not conclusive!


----------



## Rollin (6 November 2009)

In theory if he was conceived in France a covering certificate should have been lodged with Haras Nationaux who claim to have very accurate records of all French bred horses!!

This is not strictly true - but if you knew the dam's name and SIRE number you might be able to find out.  The lady with responsibility for SIRE production in France speaks fluent English.  PM me if you would like her email address - but be careful if this was un-declared covering.


----------

